# I don't know if I'm biking too much...



## HighwayLife (May 5, 2012)

I bike 2 hours each weekday and my knees are really hurting now. Also, I really don't know if I'm eating enough food to be burning off during the ride. How much should I eat? And what types of food should I eat?


----------



## eljimberino (Nov 29, 2011)

Overall, sore knees have more to do with poor set up, than amount of riding. Get speedplay zero pedals.


----------



## OwegoRoadie (Dec 5, 2011)

sounds like a fit and form issue. if you haven't had one, a fitting might be a good idea. if you have, try tweaking your setup a little bit (conventional wisdom is that front knee pain means you're too low, back knee pain means you're too high). could also be your technique - if you do a lot of mashing at low rpm's (below 80 or so) you should try taking more gear and spinning higher


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I’m not sure how speedplay’s or any pedal will fix an improper setup, which (I agree with the others) is the most likely culprit. But, it could also be that you are jamming it too hard for too long instead of spinning – basically, what OwegoRoadie said. 

If you’ve had a fit, take it back to the fitter and let him/her know the deal. They should work with you. 

Types of food and how much varies a lot between people, the terrain, the weather, your effort, etc. so most advice is to figure out what works for you. Not satisfying I know but there it is. I’m assuming you ask the question because you get tired during the ride and are thinking nutrition or hydration is to blame – maybe it is but more likely it’s just you getting tired because you are tired. Personally, on an avg 2 hr ride, many times I’ll not eat anything, sometimes I’ll down a banana mid ride, or maybe a couple Fig Newtons. For 2 hrs, as long as I eat ok and not too early or late before the ride I’m usually OK for the ride without anything else but I do like me a nice banana.


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

BostonG said:


> I’m not sure how speedplay’s or any pedal will fix an improper setup, which (I agree with the others) is the most likely culprit. But, it could also be that you are jamming it too hard for too long instead of spinning – basically, what OwegoRoadie said.


 If you haven't had a professional fit, again, I agree get one. Speedplays can be good for the knees as they require you to strengthen stabilizing muscles, they are also SUPER adjustable for fit, so if you get a good fit, it gives the fitter many more options in order to get the perfect position for your foot. Mashing isn't exactly great for the knees (this is why juniors have to race on easier gearing, so they don't blow out their knees)


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

First, try using lower gears so you're spinning the pedals faster and not pushing them as hard. Pushing hard on high gears is a common beginner mistake. As for fitting, it's possible that something is way out of whack and could easily be improved. Has anyone knowledgeable helped you set up the bike (particularly the seat height)? If you're riding an old or hand-me-down or used bike, another common beginner error is to have the seat much too low (sometimes because of the mistaken belief that you should be able to put your foot on the ground comfortably when sitting on the saddle). If you bought the bike at a bike shop it's likely they set that up at least about right.

Second, you're young, and your knee pain issues could have something to do with growth issues, so along with the lower gears, maybe ease up on the intensity for a while and see if that helps. Two hours a day is not too much, if you do it right.

Third, if you want to be cool and fit in around here, call it "cycling," not "biking." ;-) And welcome to the forum, BTW. Most people here are very nice, and will really try to help.

Fourth, eat food. Good food. Food that you like. You don't need a special diet. Unless you're losing weight, you're eating enough. If you burn more calories than you ingest, your weight will go down.


----------



## wblas3271 (May 12, 2012)

Get a bike fit.


----------

